# HayTalk goes to the National Farm Machinery Show



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Here a couple of links from my friends that joined me at the National Farm Machinery Show in Kentucky.

Jesse Bussard writes a blog and is a Graduate Student at the University of Kentucky. The good news she did not hold the IU victory over them earlier this year against me,









Here is Jesse's blog ...HayTalk goes to the National Farm Machinery Show | Pearl Snaps' Ponderings

She also shares many great links via twitter and writes on Weed Management and Livestock on a regular basis. It is one blog I keep bookmarked and she is a partner in the twitter HayTalk Chat on Thursdays.

Ryan, is our other HayTalk Chat partner and is also is a Graduate Student in the Livestock Sciences from the University of Tennessee. He doesn't care so much about IU since they are football folks there...hey, they let us take Peyton Manning after he finished college, although I think Ryan's loyalties are with the OSU Cowboys...can't fault that.










Here is Ryan's blog and the link to his National Farm Machinery Show article... National Farm Machinery Show « Agriculture Proud

Another great blog to add to your reading list. These young ag folks are very involved in helping the ag community at every opportunity.

In addition, I want to thank kyfred and his son for representing us on the first day of the show...it was a great show and I think we all had a lot of fun. I'll find the NH Combine pic with Fred...great pic.

Stopped by and visited our sponsors...which I am glad to say were too busy to visit much...a great sign for the industry. Thanks to Kuhns Accumulators, International Stock Foods, Krone, and Agri-King for their time. By the way, if you are getting ready for hay season don't forget these guys...they are great folks and will help you find the solution to the needs of your operation. It is amazing how many folks I visit and find a Kuhn Accumulator, Hay Guard or Agri-King Preservatives, or a Krone Rake or Tedder.

I will post some more starting this weekend now that I have finished my travels for the day job. As always my hat is off to the folks at the Kentucky Convention Center for another great show and to the sponsors that helped them provide another great venue.


----------



## cowgirljesse (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks for the shout-out, James!


----------

